# Now That The Warehouse Sale....



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Has ended, any status on leftover Fest slots?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good question! rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Fest Slot Car*

I called RC2 looking for this answer and was told that the Fest slot cars have sold out. Dealers that were there at the Fest were sent pre-orders on them but were only able to order a max of 6 cars.

I have a standing order for any cars that come back or that are not sold due to non-payment. If I get any, I will list them on the Buy/Sell/Trade board.

Motor City Toyz


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just received email yesterday from RC2 that all the Fest Yenko Camaro's have soldout.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

motorcity, I am curious, do you know if it is true that there were only 500 of these made like the sticker on the case states? And if so did RC2 number them? Or will it just be "if you got one you know that there were only 500 of them made?"

Jeff


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

jack0fall said:


> motorcity, I am curious, do you know if it is true that there were only 500 of these made like the sticker on the case states? And if so did RC2 number them? Or will it just be "if you got one you know that there were only 500 of them made?"
> 
> Jeff


It is true, there are 500. They are not individually numbered like the Dinner cars, PSR Cars or Thank You Cars are.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

MARKHOS, Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure if it was possibly some sort of advertising gimick or what. I was just reading that the possiblility existed for some people to get more then the allowed number. And since I have never been to any of the "fest's", just let my imagination go wild and think that there were tons of people that showed up for this event. Thanks again for the info...

Jeff


----------



## Bobby H (May 31, 2004)

Hello Jeff
99% of the people that go to the Lightning Fest are not Slotcar Junkies like us,They are mostly into diecast cars, so they wind up having plenty left over after the event & offer them to there distibutors..The distributor limit is 6..Compaired to the 2 limit at the show..You can get more at the show if you go put them in your car & go back to the table an hour later or so..

By the way I am going to be listing some NOS Vintage Aurora Chassis for sale..Keep your eyes open..

Bobby H


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

BobbyH, Thank you for that info... Like I said I let my imagination get the best of me... I must be worse than I thought when it comes to slotcars.... That would be the only reason I would go... LOL While its true I admit that there are diecast cars out there, but they are only there for customizing the slots "Right" LOL

Jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

There are 499 Fest Yenkos, I saw a youngster racing his on the Drag Strip at the Fest.  Randy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> MARKHOS, Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure if it was possibly some sort of advertising gimick or what. I was just reading that the possiblility existed for some people to get more then the allowed number. And since I have never been to any of the "fest's", just let my imagination go wild and think that there were tons of people that showed up for this event. Thanks again for the info...
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

In this sue-happy country we live in, it would only take about 30 seconds for some doofus to sue PM if they labeled the slots as 1 of 500 and then made 2000 or so. I believe that is why they stopped saying how many of the JL diecast were made... even with the +/- 10% disclaimer, there could be some moron who sued them. 

Rob


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How much were they at the Fest?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> How much were they at the Fest?



I believe that they were $20....


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Got one off epay*



TX Street Racer said:


> I believe that they were $20....


If they were $20.00 at the fest, getting mine off ebay for 34.99 total was not to bad then.

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Omega said:


> If they were $20.00 at the fest, getting mine off ebay for 34.99 total was not to bad then.
> 
> Dave


You did good.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

They were $20.00 plus 6% sales tax = $21.20. Same price as the 2003 and 2002 Lightning Fest cars. 2002 there was no purchase limit.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

are these yenkos the magnatraction or jls. my hobby lobby has a pile of these in all colors for $14.99. should i grab them ??????


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

doctorslotcar said:


> are these yenkos the magnatraction or jls. my hobby lobby has a pile of these in all colors for $14.99. should i grab them ??????



They are the yenkos, but the ones we are talking about in this thread are green chrome and have the Lightning Fest 2004 logo on the roof and were only available at Lightning Fest 2004. 

I wouldn't buy the ones you are seeing at that price.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> are these yenkos the magnatraction or jls. my hobby lobby has a pile of these in all colors for $14.99. should i grab them ??????



$14.99? Check out a few E-bay auctions on those first man.....I've seen those regular issue Yenko's go for as little as $6.......


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A/FX Nut said:


> They were $20.00 plus 6% sales tax = $21.20. Same price as the 2003 and 2002 Lightning Fest cars. 2002 there was no purchase limit.


No purchase limt?  Guess that's why none were left over.


----------

